# Savannah Dog Show



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I had the most wonderful time at the Savannah Dog Show yesterday. 15 Malts were there--Katie from Lar-Mor's in SC, I posted her pic last summer. Also saw some dollbabies from Marcris and TNT. I don't know how the judges could choose just one, they were all precious. I took pics but later couldn't remember who was who.

The highlight of my day was talking to breeder Katie Astuto from Katiesbabies of Yorkville. She was so nice, so informative, I could have spent days with her. Then she introduced me to her handler, Mark, who was also as nice as he could be and so willing to educate me on some of the aspects of showing. Katie's little angel is Stormy who she co-owns with Denise Rodhe of DarLynn's Maltese. Oh he was so cute and so full of life. He did well at the show (Katie & Mark were really pleased!) And the biggest thrill of all, I got to hold Stormy! He was exquisite. The perfect ending to a perfect day!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow, what a day!!!







How exciting!! I can't wait to see your pics!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so jealous!

I'm thrilled that you are meeting all these smaller show breeders in and near the Carolinas. I bookmarked Lor-Mar when you posted about it before. Never know when you're going ot need that information, right?

Did you take pictures like you did before?


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

How exciting....YES we must see pictures !


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh how exciting!! I think I had a chance at Stormy's littermate and I'll probably kick myself for not getting him! I'd love to see pics if you have them. I saw pics of Katie and Stormy at their fist winning show and can only imagine how THRILLING that must be! Are you thinking of showing?


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*YES! Stormy is a doll both in looks and personality! I have been to 2 dog shows (before he started his points) where I was able to hold him for long periods of time!!! Here is a secret.....he is a great cuddler!!!!

Denise does a great job with her pups!! She has 2 males right now that are offspring of Blaze. So hard to resist!!! Drats.......*


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I took pics, the one or two that turned out OK of Stormy just didn't do him justice. Katie took a pic of me holding him but it just didn't capture his beauty. Plus I had a beige sweater on and he practically disappeared in it! (Next show I'm wearing black!). I did get a real good pic of one of the little guys, but I'm not sure which one.

No, I'm not thinking of showing, I just simply love going to the shows, seeing the Malts and learning about them. It's fascinating. (I'll bet this is how a lot of breeders start out, huh?) To see 15 at one time was like Wow! I'd probably go into orbit if I went to a specialty show!

Laraine from LarMor's was real sweet, she kinda sorta remembered me from the Columbia show, I asked her if I could come up sometime and see her dogs and she graciously said yes. 

I talked with another breeder, Dottie Bier from Milove Maltese in Columbia. I have seen her at most every show in the area but had not met her. Her dogs win a lot. She, too, was very nice.

Katie tried to "tempt" me saying Stormy would be having puppies in the near future, but I'm gonna be strong (& remember I already have 4 dogs), but I'll tell you, you see these precious little dogs and they are just adorable.....be still my heart. 

The next big show in the area is at the end of January in Charleston, (InfoDog says Ladson, SC, but it's Ctn.) This one is held at the fairgrounds INSIDE, two big buildings. I can hardly wait.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's the Milove Maltese website.

http://www.malteseusa.com/welcome.htm

I bookmarked that one, too!

My daughter lives about 45 minutes from Columbia.

I had no idea there were so many show breeders so close.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Marg, you will have to come down for a visit in Jan and go to the Ctn show, so many beautiful dogs.


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi,

Now I wish I went to the dog show yesterday. I live in savannah. Maybe I will go to the one in SC next month. Where can I get more info about it?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You can get imformation about dog shows in your state here. 

http://www.infodog.com/

Tanner's Mom, I sure wish I could go to that show! Unfortunately, I'm still trying to recover from my car accident last winter.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

AFter I wrote that I thought about your accident. This show is inside, cement floors and you know what, one of the handlers in Savannah was in a motorized w/c. He zipped right thru that grass!


----------

